# What are the deductions I can claim as a Uber/Lyft Part time driver



## david6789 (Dec 4, 2019)

No state taxes here in Texas.
With my full time job I am in the 22% federal tax bracket (Married, Filing Jointly) $24,400 standard deduction.
I am estimating I will make about $21,000 this year with Uber and Lyft

I know I can claim Standard Mileage Rates, Car Cleaning, but what else? What % of my personal cell phone can I claim? Tolls?

Here is my break down:
Average Uber/Lyft Mileage per month: 3000
Car Payment per month: $340
Car Cleaning per month: $60
Cell phone bill per month: $70


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

david6789 said:


> No state taxes here in Texas.
> With my full time job I am in the 22% federal tax bracket (Married, Filing Jointly) $24,400 standard deduction.
> I am estimating I will make about $21,000 this year with Uber and Lyft
> 
> ...


You can claim the business use % of your cell phone. You'll need to determine what % you use the phone for business vs personal. Tolls are deductible but not if you're reimbursed for the tolls. You can deduct any business expense that is necessary and ordinary for your business. Snacks and water bottles for customer, phone chargers, professional services like accountants and lawyers can all be business expenses.


----------



## david6789 (Dec 4, 2019)

how do you determine the % for your cell phone. I was going to guess 25%


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

david6789 said:


> how do you determine the % for your cell phone. I was going to guess 25%


LOL, I would "guess" much higher! :biggrin:


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

david6789 said:


> how do you determine the % for your cell phone. I was going to guess 25%


One way to get this % is by using your phone bill if it itemizes your calls. Most cellular provider bills aren't itemized, but you can log on to the provider's website to access a log of all your calls for the month. 
Whatever method you use to determine business use should be used consistently. Don't switch methods.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you had an unlimited plan before you started driving U/L and continued with that same unlimited plan,can you realistically claim a business percentage use?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You can do it by hour if you do ride share 6 hours a day that's a 25% use


----------

